# GlamGlow Mud Mask for camera-ready, Hollywood skin



## Beauty11111 (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried the GlamGlow Mud Mask? I have read some phenomenal rave reviews about it and apparently it has a cult following. 

Designed for Hollywood’s Entertainment, Music, Fashion and Award industries for camera-ready soft glowing skin. Dredged off the coast of Southern France, home to glamorous Cannes, St. Tropez and Monaco. GLAMGLOW is an amazing rapid gentle exfoliant mud mask for men and women, high in ancient volcanic pumice rock, super antioxidants and minerals.

	GLAMGLOW activates moisturizing ‘collagen synthesis’, revitalizing complexion for illuminating, brighter radiant skin. Penetrates and softens wrinkles and fine lines leaving the skin smooth, supple, Glamorous and Glowing. GLAMGLOW helps correct discoloration and improve skin’s texture.


----------

